# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Anton Pashku

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Fragment nga romani "OH" i Anton Pashkut 


Anton Pashku, "OH",
Rilindja. Prishtinë, 1990.
Fq. 7-12* 


KUR U KTHEVA, me nder me thanë, prej nevojtores, ku për pak nuk më zuni gjumi, e ndoshta dhe do të më zinte, e besa dhe do ta bajsha nji sy gjumë të rrastë sikur të çlirohesha mirë dhe sikur duqi i cigares të mos m'i kishte djegë gishtat, u ndala para pasqyrës ku, tue i pa qyrat e jargët që më kishin ardhë deri te thembrat e kambëve dhe tue i pre me kujdesin ma të madh me gërshanët që vizllojshin, së paku mue më dukej se i prejsha me gërshanët që vizllojshin aqë shumë, sa m'i lëbyrshin sytë, m'u kujtue se kisha harrue ta lëshoj ujin për ta shpërla nevojtoren. M'u desht të kthehem përsëri në nevojtore per ta lëshue ujin dhe për ta ndëgjue vrushkullin e tij, për ta ndëgjue zhumhurin e vrushkullit të ujit që ra rrëmbyeshëm e treti në kanal pa marre gja me vete. Dhe s'kishte ç'të mirrte kur unë, me gjasë, po ha vetëm gjana që po me bajne kaps nga disa dite rresht. Kurse tue vojtë ne nevojtore per të dyten herë dhe tue u kthye përseri te pasqyra, per pak nuk u rrëxova: rreth meje, kahmos rreth meje, kishte rriska vizllimash, në te cilat mirrsha ne thue; çudë, s'i kisha pasë pre qyrrat e jargët, po ç'kisha pasë pre vizllimen e gërshanëve dhe, në vend se qyrrat e jargët, nuk di ku i kisha trete gershanet, kështu që tashti m'u desht qe jarget e qyrrat t'i pres me copat e vizllimave të gërshaneve. Dhe, keshtu, pak i lehtuem, tue qendrue bukur mirë para pasqyrës, e krova sjetulIën që më digjte nga djersa ( disa here me radhë u mora ere gishtave, te cilët nuk ishin te mermë, por as te ndohtun nga ndonji gja qe tash do te kundërmonte rande), mandej shikimi m'u ndal në kerthize, nuk di pse m'u ndal aty dhe pse e shikova aqë gjatë kerthizen time, mandej e nxora gjuhën, gjithashtu nuk di pse e xora gjuhën dhe pse me te përpiqesha me e lëpi mjekrën e, nganjihere, dhe majën e hundës sime. Kurse ma vonë, në pasqyrë, i pashë dejt e mufatun te qafës sime dhe sytë që i zgurdullojsha gjithnji e ma tepër padijtë pse po i zgurdullojsha aqë shumë; sytë e mi aqë shumë te zgurdulluem panë në pasqyrë gjunin e saj te bardhë, gashtën e gjunit të saj të bukur, gashtën e gjunit të femnës që tane ditën e lume, qe nga agu e deri më tash, e tash vetëm dhe nji grimë kohë na ndante prej muzgut, ndejti e shtrime ne shtrat pa e thanë asnji fjalë. Dikur u largova prej pasqyrës, tue krue edhe ma tutje sjetullën, dhe u ndala para akuariumit të vogël: dy peshq, që s'dukeshin as të mjerë e as të lumtun, as të hutuem e as të habitun, dy peshq, pra, rrijshin pezull dhe gati pa luejtë fare midis hapësinës së akuariumit të vogël, ndërsa peshku i trete, që kish disa pika të kuqrremta në trup, pika të kuqrremta që shiheshin aty këtu nëpër atë trup të vogël, lëvizte pajada poshtë e nalt nëpër akuarium. Mbasi shtrati më dukej si të ishte në fund të ndonji shkretine të paskajshme, e jo në dhomën e randueme nga heshtja që trazohej vetëm nga ofshamat e saj, ofshamat e rralla të asaj femne, ofshamat e lehta, por të gjata, që me dukeshin tepër të thekëshme, e s' dijsha pse më dukeshin aqë të thekëshme, që më cimbojshin, e s'dijsha pse dhe si më cimbojshin u shtrina në dysheme, ku kryet e palova afër. kambës së femnës që kish rrëshqitë e dalë jashtë shtratit. Vazhdova të shikoj akuariumin e vogel, ata dy peshqit qe rrijshin pezull dhe atë te tretin me disa pika të kuqrremta ne trup qe bridhte poshte e nalt nepër akuariumin e vogël; ato lëvizje të tij të pazashme m'i kujtuen valët, në të vërtetë lëvizjet e valëve të lehta të liqenit. Nuk di pse m'i kujtuan bash valët e atij liqeni. Njimend, nuk di pse m'i kujtuen, njimend s'di pse e kisha nxjerrë gjuhën dhe pse me atë gjuhë isha përpjekë me e lëpi mjekrën, madje edhe majën e hundës sime, dhe pse i kisha zgurdullue sytë kur qesh para pasqyrës, me ma pre, me ma pre thonin që tash, kështu po thonë, s'e kam (e pse bash thonin e jo gishtin, e pse bash gishtin e jo kambën, e pse bash tane kambën e jo tanë do ren, e pse bash tane doren e jo tane krahun, e pse bash tanë krahun e jo kërthizen, e pse bash kerthizen e jo qafën ose kryet, e pse bash thonin e gishtin dhe tanë kamben e doren bashkë me tanë krahun dhe kerthizen e qafën dhe kryet e jo bash qyrrat dhe jargët?), nuk di, jo, njimend nuk di, nuk di pse m'i kujtuen levizjet e valëve të lehta te liqenit, nuk di pse ma kujtuen liqenin, ah, liqenin e vogël artificial, faqen e zhubravitun të atij liqeni të vogel artificial. Ma kujtuen diten kur qeme, kur une e ajo qemë atje, ne atë liqe diku midis bjeshkëve. Ranën e imtë, atë pak ranë të imtë buzës së atij liqeni artificial. Heshtjen. Mandej, diellin. Dhe qiellin. Dhe gërshetat e rrezeve të diellit mbi ose në valë. Kaltërine e qiellit mbi ose ne valë. Më mirë: diellin në kupë të qiellit që, bashke ëe nji copë te madhe te qiellit, ish fundosë në liqe të vogël artificial. Dielli e qielli korkolliteshin në faqen e atij liqeni artificial, në faqen e zhubravitun të tij ku çdo gja përflakej: uji kallej e bahej prush ( pata ndezë nji cigare në nji gacë, të cilën e pata marrë nga ai prush i ujit). Mirëpo, nuk kallej vetëm uji; kallej dhe ajri. Ajri kallej dhe bahej hi ( gacën, me të cilën e pata ndezë cigaren, e pata futë në atë hi). Ai hi, që mue nuk më bante kurrfarë përshtypje, derdhej mbi liqenin e vogël artificial, mbi bjeshkët, mbi majat e bjeshkëve. Derdhej. Ai hi. Ai ajr që bahej hi. Derdhej. Madje edhe ajo, ulun pranë meje, zu me murmuritë:
- Eu, hi! . . . Eu, hi! . . . - tha dhe i shtriu duert, thuese priste të binte ai farë hini në ato duer të saj. Kurse duert e saj të shtrime dukeshin si dy lugë të shprazta.- Hi, po bie hi!
- Hi?! .. . Hi, hëm, hi?!
- Pse, a për ty, ky hi, s,asht ndodhi?
- Për mue asht krejt njisoj.
- Lehtë për ty, kur gishtat i ke pa thoj.
- Ti, moj ... - thashë dhe deshta t'i them dhe diç, por nji rreze dielli ra, u thye dhe vdiq mbi ose në valë, në kurrizin e nji vale të liqenit të vogël artificial. E kur ajo rreze dielli ra, u thye dhe vdiq mbi ose në valë, heshtjen mbi liqenin artificial e coptoi nji pingrimë e shkurtë, por e shqerun, e nji zogu. E lypa me shikim, u përpoqa me e pa atë zog, por nuk e pashë. Njimend, më bahej se i ndëgjojsha flatrat, më bahej se e ndëgjojsha fërfërimën e flatrave të atij farë zogu, por ai farë zogu nuk shihej askund. Pastaj, përsëri, ra nji heshtje e randë, të cilën, tash, rrekej për ta trazue nji gjinkllë e strukun diku në nji shqopë, mbrapa nesh. Kurse unë vazhdova me e soditë liqenin e vogël artificial. Pashë se mbi ose në valët e tij aty këtu, vdisnin edhe rreze të tjera të diellit. Para se të vdisnin e të vorroseshin në thellësitë e liqenit,gërshetat e rrezeve të diellit vizllojshin si vistra xherdanësh. Vizllima e tyne e mbramë shpërndahej në të katër anët e liqenit artificial. Por, nganjëherë, nuk dukeshin si vistra xherdanësh; më bahej sikur para syve nuk i kisha rrezet, po diç që i ngjante eshtnave të skeleteve të coptuem, eshtnave të shpërlamë mirë e mirë nga uji që tash vizllojshin në diellin e copën e qiellit që korkolliteshin në faqen e zhubravitun të liqenit. Madje, kur ndodhte të takoheshin valët, më bahej sikur ndëgjojsha edhe takarritjen e topitun të tyne. Mirëpo, ndodhte që të mos duken as si vistra xherdanësh, e as si eshtnat e skeleteve të coptuem që tash notojshin mbi ose në valët e liqenit. Kur nuk dukeshin as si vistra xherdanësh dhe as si eshtna të skeleteve të coptuem, më bahej se para syve kisha nji vistër peshqish që kishin dhanë shpirt dhe, tash, barku i tyne i bardhë përkundej mbi valë. Kështu, unë nuk dijsha ç'ishte ajo që vizllonte në diellin dhe në copën e qiellit që korko lliteshin në faqen e zhubravitun të liqenit. Por edhe sikur të dijsha, asgja nuk do të më shqetësonte. Për mue ishte krejt njisoj a vizllonte ky apo ai send.
- Shëndosh kryet, - thashë, madje, se kapuça kemi mjaft!
- Mirë, - tha ajo, - por ç'me ba kur po laknisen fort shpejt?
- Paj, i ndërrojmë.. 



....

----------


## Ifigjeni

Fragment tjeter nga po ky roman, botim i vitit 1979 i "Rilindjes", Prishtine (para se te perpunohej ne gjuhe letrare, eshte botuar persepari ne gegnishte prizrenase...)

fq 92-93


Nese dikujt i pelqen te jete mizogam, si mue, a mos do te thote kjo se ai asht edhe mizoped? ... Paj, kjo asht qesharake, ju lutem shume, kjo shpifje asht shume qesharake... Mizoped?!... Mizoped, ani kush - une!... Po kjo te ban te dhihesh gazit!... E si te mos dhihesh gazit kur dihet se une, ju lutem shume, kur dihet se une jam babe i tridhete femijeve!... A mund te quhet mizoped nji njeri qe i ka ba tridhete femije?!... Njimend, keta tridhete femije jane femije ilegjetime, ilegjiteme, por s'ka randesi qe jane ilegjetime, ilegjetime. Ka randesi qe i kam ba une, une, une... E di, e di, ka tipa te cileve nuk ju pelqejne femijet ilegjetim. Por, mue me pelqejne ma shume se femijet legjetime... Tash mund ta bani pyetjen: mire, pse te pelqejne ma shume se femijet legjetime?... Pse?... Hem, paj pse une mendoj ma thelle, ma holle dhe shume ma larg se ata qe urrejne mizogamine. Çfare do te thote kjo? Kjo do te thote se une shoh shume ma larg se mund te shohin te tjeret nga çatite e shtepive te veta, shtepive perdhecke... Do te thote se unemendoj per perspektiven e kesaj bote, te ketij planeti... Ç'due te them mekete? Me kete due te them se femijet e mi ilegjetime dhe femijet ilegjetime te te tjereve jane shpresa e ketij planeti... Pse jane sh[resa e ketij planeti? Jane shpresa e ketij planeti, sepse femijet ilegjetime zane fill ne shtratin tim, mandej lindin ku me e dijte ku, rriten e burrnohen, prape, ku me e dijte ku. Pra, as qe i njoh e as qe me njohin. Pra, jane te botes... Nuk vuejne prej do kufizimeve, prej do absurdeve, prej do komplekseve qe burojne nga origjina dhe mandej thadrohen keq ne mendjen dhe shpirtin e njeriut... Bahen njerez te lire dhe te çliruem... Asnjani prej tyne nuk mund te vueje nga mizoksenia. Ata nuk mund te dine ç'asht mizoksenia. S'do te kete gja qe mund te jete e huej, qe mund t'ju duket e huej... Femijet ilegjetime bahen njerez te shendoshe... Bahen qytetare te botes... Ata nuk mund te mendojne per çatine time, ata mendojne per çatine e botes... Nuk me mbrojne mue, ata mbrojne boten. Bota asht ma e randsishme se une. Une vdes, por bota mbetet...*fq 92-93*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*(Kujtim M. Shala, "Bota Sot", 6 dhjetor 2003) 


VOX-i I ANTON PASHKUT* 

Raporti ndërtekstual me Shkrimin e Shenjtë tek "Oh" del, me përbërës të caktuar, edhe në planin formal të tekstit Një ndërdialog formash ky. Nëpërmjet figurave të diksionit, qoftë edhe të rimës, në raste, Pashku bashkëthur format e poezisë me të prozës; si në tekstet e vjetra kanunore përgjithësisht. 

Sistemi letrar. Jo vetëm teksti si sistem, por shkrimi në sistem. Kësodore dalin së bashku teoria për tekstin si sistem e teksti (praxis-i) si sistem. 

Sistemi letrar. Sistemi jo vetëm si rend, si stil, por si nivele teksti, nga shenjuesit formalë te strukturat e tekstit (struktura kompozicionale, ajo e personazheve etj.). Antoni ka punuar gjatë e thellë me tekstin. Deri te një sistem i plotë shenjues. "Ikja" nga përcjellja e të dhënës, në të mirë të shenjimit të saj, del si një shenjë e modernitetit të kësaj vepre; si njëra nga shenjat e një përkatësie të tillë të saj. Shkrimi në sistem, te Pashku, shtrihet nga struktura kompozicionale, nëpër figurat letrare, te ligjërata poetike e stili. Teksti i Antonit është i rrumbullakuar formalisht. Një rrumbullakim i tillë assesi s'e vështirëson komunikimin me idetë, meqë edhe shenjat formale të tij zhvilloben në ide: jo ideja si figurë, por figura si ide. Kësisoj, ajo mbetet një vepër e hapur. Dialogjika në veprën e Pashkut sprovohet e gjen provën e vet gjerësisht. Sa herë që thuhet Antoni im, nis dialog i ri me veprën e tij. 

Romani "Oh" ka për farë tregimin. Dorën në zemër, tregimi është farë e prozës përgjithësisht. Tregimi tek "Oh" nënkupton nivel (rrëfimor, gjithsesi) të tekstit. Ky roman ka disa nivele të tilla. Këto nivele, aty, lidhen me kohën e fabulës. Në të vërtetë, koha e fabulës në "Oh" është dyfaresh: reale (tash, një e tashme hipotetike), fiksionale (atëherë). E para është kohë tipike e rrëfimtarit. E dyta - e personazhit - rrëfimtar përgjithësisht; e një rrëfimi që shtresohet vertikalisht (ne kohë). Shtresimi i tillë siguron një sistem jo vetëm narrativ, por edhe kompozicional. 

Te ky roman, po në këtë sistem zhvillohet struktura e personazheve. Nis me një Unë të paemërtear e me një Ajo, si "emra" të S e Y, për t'u shkallëzuar deri te personazhet-simbolike. Personazhi i një niveli rrëfimor, në nivelin tjetër merr rolin e personazhit - rrëfimtar, qoftë edhe si një retor. Një strukturë personazhesh kjo e ndërtuar në sistem. 

Sistemi poetik është ruajtur edhe në planin e sintaksës poetike, të ligjërimit, domethënë të stilit. Tipike për prozën e Pashkut (për romanin "Oh" sidomos) janë periudhat bashkërenditëse shtuese, bile sisteme periudhash të tilla. 

Rashkërenditia e tillë. në ligjërim ecën në logjikën e një rrethi. Kësofare, ligjërata, pasi të jetë zhvilluar, kthehet në pikën e nisjes. Një periudhë kësilloji shfaget sa herë në tekstet biblike. Në këtë kuptim, proza e Pashkut hyn në raporte ndërtekstuale (këtu në raporte ndërstilshmërie) me Shkrimin e Shenjtë. 

Raporti ndërtekstual me Shkrimin e Shenjtë tek "Oh" del, me përbërës të caktuar, edhe në planin formal të tekstit. Një ndërdialog formash ky. Nëpërmjet figurave të diksionit, qoftë edhe të rimës, në raste. Pashku bashkëthur format e poezisë me të prozës; si në tekstet e vjetra kanunore përgjithësisht. 

Te tekstet dramatike, sistemi formal gjen "territorin" e vet ideal. Meqë tekstet e tilla, përpos për t'u lexuar. shkruhen për t'u shfaqur në skenë, plot-i (këtu kompozicionalisht i përmbysur) bëhet farë formale e tekstit të plotë dramatik. Jo se ky tekst nuk mbetet lidhur me idetë (ekziston teatri i ideve, andaj edhe dramaturgjia e tillë), porse forma e tekstit promovohet si medium i parë që siguron lidhjen me skenën. Njëkohësisht, ajo, forma, sidomos me përbërësit paratekstualë, sugjeron tipin e leximit. Tekstet "vrapojnë" pas lexuesit-model. 

Sistemi brendatekstual i tekstil dramatik të Pashkut, shenjohet nëpërmjet shenjuesve formalë (strukturës formale didaskalike); "Gof"; Një epilog, Mbas një epilogu, Para një prologu. Një prolog. Domethënë, shenjohet një sistem formal i përmbysur, nga një epilog te një prolog. 

Shenjuesit e tillë të sistemit janë të vlefshëm si për leximin, si për procesin e vënies së tekstit në skenë, meqë shenjojnë intencë moderne të thyerjes së procedeut, që fabulën e thur në rendin shkak-pasojë.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*BOTIMI I NJË ROMANI

OH

Anton PASHKU


Gazmend KRASNIQI*


Në ditët e sotme, të mbushura me mistifikime e çmistifikime nga më të rëndomtat, ngjarjet e mirëfillta lerare rrezikojnë të anashkalohen. Sepse sot kur flitet për gjithçka, për çdo tollumbace ajri, përveçse për faktorë letrarë, mund të anashkalohet një ngjarje e tillë siç është botimi për herë të parë brenda kufinjve shtetërore të Shqipërisë i romanit Oh të Anton Pashkut. Këtë libër të botuar në Prishtinë që prej tridhjetë vjetësh (me disa botime të njëpasnjëshme), të interesuarit e kanë futur në dorë prej kohësh, por në shtypin e këndejshëm është përmendur vetëm shkarazi. Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë më mirë që nuk ka rënë pré e shkarravitësish, si mbijnë si kërpudha, me motiv e pa motiv. E gjithë kjo ka vetëm një shpjegim: nuk ngjiten në nivelet e tij, sepse ky libër xhojsian, me aftësinë për tua prerë rrugën shkrimtarëve naivë, kërkon kritikë e studiues të në kalibri tjetër, që do të çonin peshë gjithë superstrukturën e letrave shqipe. Kritika dhe studimi shqiptar, të sfilitur prej sociologjisë të letërsisë, në këtë libër përballen me strukturën e paparë dhe mundësitë e mëdha shprehëse të shqipes artistike, gjëra që përcaktojnë dinamikën e re te hierarkia e ardhur nga realizmi socialist e lufta e ftohtë. Kjo vepër pikante moderniteti shqiptar i ka mundësitë të zgjojë reflektime në të gjitha kahjet e atmosferës letrare deri në tekstet dhe antologjitë shkollore, ku, në të vërtetë, siç dihet, duhet të nisë gjithçka, nëse duam të orientojmë drejtë kulturën dhe njerën nga shtyllat e saj, letërsinë. Nëse letërsia shqiptare ka mjaft autorë që shërbejnë për të rritur numrin e lexuesve, çka, sidoqoftë, është një kontribut, ajo ka edhe autorët e vet cilësorë, nga të cilët pret vlera reale dhe shtysa për zgjerimin e hapësirave të saj krijuese, duke hyrë në raporte serioze me letërsinë më të mirë bashkëkohore.


Rasti i Anton Pashkut, heshtja dhe ishullimi i të cilit shpjegohen vetëm me anë të vetdijes së lartë artistike, është rasti i shkrimtarit tipik që vjen në ndihmë të shpjegimit se e ashtuquajtura formë, me të cilën abuzohet vend e pa vend, shpesh deri në alergji, është një shumë keqkuptimesh, gjithmonë jashtëletrare. Prandaj, nëse kultura modeste shqiptare, gjithsesi e përmbushur nga shpirtëra të mëdhenj, kërkon fytyrën e saj të vërtetë në kushtet e një lirie politike dhe ideologjike, pas pesëdhjetë vjetëve nën diktatin e totalitarizmit, duhet të përvijojë më së fundi kriteret e saj të sakta që e shohin letërsinë vetëm si letërsi, ku do të kuptojë se gjithë kjo zhvendosje që kërkohet te mendësitë e ngulitura thellë nuk është e lehtë, sepse kërkon strukturat e duhura, me mungesën e të cilave po spekullohet për ditë. Por arsyeja dhe vullneti i mirë do të mund të vendosnin piketat e para. Rasti i një prozatori të plotësuar si Anton Pashku i jep letërsisë shqiptare mundësinë të fitojë lexues më cilësorë, çka do të ishte nderi i një kulture si kjo e jona, çka do të hiqte mundësinë e vazhdimësisë së spekullimeve të lodhura akademike e mediatike shqiptare, sepse rasti i mësipërm është rasti i një fenomeni të buruar natyrshëm, jashtë çdo fabrikimi a klisheje të paracaktuar diku, jashtë çdo inferioriteti të mjerë a superioriteti për të qeshur. Duhet të jetë e qartë për të gjithë se Anton Pashku nuk ka nevojë për ne, veprën e tij prej artisti brilant e ka mbyllur vdekja fizike, por jemi ne të gjithë, aspiruesit e të vërtetës artistike, që kemi nevojë për të: për të vënë në dukje gjeninë e gjakut e mundësitë e pashtershme të shqipes artistike, sepse ai i përket atij grupi të vogël artistësh konsekuentë (raste fatlume për çdo letërsi), te të cilët ska vlerë numri i faqeve, por shkuarja drejt fuqisë më të epërme të artit të tyre, art që, ashtu si vera e mirë, do ti shfaqë cilësitë me kohë. Do të ishte i pafalshëm për ne besimi i verbër ndaj një kohe prej konsumizmi të cekët si kjo që kalojmë: edhe tradita jonë ka shembuj të shumtë të daljes në dritë të figurave të saj pas shumë vitesh, por unë dua të marr një shembull nga një kulturë e madhe siç është ajo franceze. Libri Lulet e së keqes i Sh. Baudelaire (1821-1867) përfillet ngado si një nga pranverat më të mira të letërsisë moderne, por tek Marcel Raymond, autori i librit të njohur Nga Baudelaire në Surrealizëm, do të gjesh frazën ... me 1905 Baudelaire ende nuk përfillej si një autoritet...


Vlera e vërtetë e artit vepron ngadalë dhe, padyshim, Anton Pashku ka shtatin e njeriut të së ardhmes.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

_(Anton Pashku lindi në Has të Thatë të Prizrenit. U shkollua në Prizren dhe në Prishtinë. Deri në vdekje punoi redaktor në gazetën "Rilindja". Është autor i disa vëllimeve me tregime: Tregime (1961), Një pjesë e lindjes (1965), Kulla (1968), Kjasina (1973), Lutjet e mbrëmjes (1978). Ai ka shkruar dy drama: Sinkopa (1969), Gof, 1976 dhe romanin Oh (1971).
Tregimet e para Anton Pashku i botoi në vitin 1957. Për afro tridhjetë vjet punë krijuese letrare, ai botoi relativisht pak, por, për nga vlera artistike, vepra e tij zuri vend në krye të panteonit letrar kombëtar.)


Jam hasjan. Nuk kam lindur në Has, mirëpo të gjithë, babai, nëna, kushërinjtë, i gjithë farefisi vjen prej atje. Jemi nga Karashëngjergji, një fshat i rrethit të Prizrenit. Aty është i varrosur Shtjefën Gjeçovi. Epo, unë s'e përjetova fare Karashëngjergjin. Kam lindur në Grazhdanik, fshat tre-katër kilometra larg qytetit të Prizrenit, në drejtim të Nashecit. Interesante është se sot, vështirë që do të më njohnin atje. Gati kurrë s'e vizitova më Grazhdanikun, pas lindjes. Bile, dyshoj se do të më lejojnë të varrosem atje, kur të vdes...?! Sidoqoftë, sipas dokumentit kishtar jam lindur më 1 janar të 1937-shit, kurse sipas atij zyrtar - më 3 janar 1937. Mbiemrin Pashku e kam prej gjyshit. Ai quhej Pashk. Përndryshe, familja ime i takon Bytyçëve (fis i Thaçit), që banonin përtej Pashtrikut, përmbi Gjakovë. Edhe sot, ai vend quhet Bytyç - Bujani dhe fshatrat përreth... Ato janë brenda rajonit të Bytyçit. Me të ardhur në Karashëngjergj, të parët e mi themeluan fshatin e vet - të Bytyçëve. Ndërrimi i mbiemrave filloi pas '45-shit. Ku ta di pse, ishte dekret zyrtar... I bërë nëpër zyret e pasluftës.
"Vox clamantis..."
Në "Rilindje" punova 34 vjet. Mirëpo, në rubrikën e kulturës punova vetëm deri më 1971, kur një grup i krijuesve të rinj, në mesin e të cilëve isha edhe unë, e botoi një tekst problematik, i cili më vonë u pagëzua si "Manifest", një shkrim kritik i botuar në të përditshmen "Rilindja" me titull "Vox Clamantis in Deserto" (zëri i të dëshpëruarit në shkretëtirë) që pat bërë bujë të madhe. "Vox..."-i në të vërtetë ishte paraqitje e bindjeve kritike të një gjenerate të re të letrarëve kosovarë lidhur me gjendjen në kulturë, me pozitën e krijuesve dhe frymat estetike të asaj kohe. Përmes tij, ne praktikisht i shpallëm luftë realizmit socialist dhe të gjitha marrëzirave kulturore që bëheshin tek ne, e që ishin ndikim i Shqipërisë, gjegjësisht i ideologjisë social-komuniste. E tërë kjo u shndërrua në një skandal të madh që filloi të merrte edhe përmasa politike. Ndër nënshkruesit e "Manifestit" ishin Rexhep Ismajli, Gani Bobi, Ali Podrimja. Mensur Raifi, unë dhe disa të tjerë. Qe bërë problem i madh.
Enverizmi (kulturor)...
Në këtë, shumë ka ndikuar Tirana e asaj kohe, është e vërtetë. Atje, letërsia ishte tërësisht nën ndikimin e strukturave politike. E gjithë kjo pasqyrohej në mesin e atyre krijuesve kosovarë që Tiranën e merrnin si udhërrëfyes kulturor. Interesant është se tendencat e tilla antikulturore që vinin nga Shqipëria ishin në përputhshmëri të plotë me "politikën kulturore" të ish-Jugosllavisë. Ishin komplementare. Edhe pse, zyrtarisht, lihej bindja se rrymimet nga Shqipëria ishin të dëmshme për shtetin jugosllav - përherë ka ekzistuar një "bashkëpunim" specifik ndërshtetëror në këtë. S'mund të mohohet se, për Jugosllavinë, një ndikim i tillë i Shqipërisë ishte i levërdishëm, sidomos sa i përket infuentimit të kosovarëve me doktrinën socrealiste. Këtë e konsideronim rrezik të tmerrshëm. Ç't'i bësh... Në fund, enverizmi (kulturor) lëshoi rrënjë të thella këtu. Ishim të pafuqishëm. Atëbotë, ishte rrezik të sulmohej realsocializmi në kulturë. Të shpallnin tradhtar, element antikombëtar.
70-shi...
Megjithatë, periudhën "realsocialiste" në krijimtarinë kosovare s'do ta kisha definuar si destruktive, assesi. Aty nuk pat tentime të këqija, pati vetëm mosdije të madhe, jokreativitet të plotë. Sepse, të gjithë ne (ne dhe ata) ishim te interesuar të shkojmë përpara, mirëpo s'i kishim orientimet e garta, e lëre më të përbashkëta. Atëbotë, qëndrimet kulturore në frymë të realizmit socialist ishin fenomen mbarëshoqëror, në letërsi, art, arkitekturë. Merrej si diçka krejt normale. 
Këtu, ishte tek 1970-shi, vit dë plasoi një gjeneratë të fortë, intelektualisht superiore. Por që zenitin e vet do ta mbante vetëm dy vjet dhe, kjo ishte e tëra. Pas 71-shit filloi rënia...
Kë e kisha përmendur prej asaj kohe? Paj, e ke Rexhep Ismajlin, Eqrem Bashën, Ali Podrimjen, Gani Bobin (që merrej me letërsi nga aspekti sociologjik), etj. Mirëpo, u penguan. Me presione të ndryshme politike.
... dhe sot
Se e kam me vend apo jo, këtë mund ta vërtetoni nëse i lëshoni një sy gjithë asaj që botohet sot, e që është nën çdo nivel civilizues. Rrallë që ndonjëri vlen diçka. Këtë e marr si pasojë të edukatës afatgjate realsocialiste - mospërpjekja për të zënë hapin me kohën. Është interesant se gati asnjë rrymë kulturore/letrare apo mënyrë e të menduarit e kohës së re që ishte/është aktuale në botë - s'është reflektuar fare ndër ne. E tash, njeriu mund të gjejë aty-këtu të tillë që lexonin dhe shkruanin në frymë të kohës, përjashtime kualitative. Por, të tillët mbetën vazhdimisht të vetmuar, mbetën ishuj. Çdo shkretëtirë ka oazat e veta që s'mund të merret nder për te... Oazat mbesin vetëm oaza, për aq sa shkretëtira mbetet shkretëtirë.
Quo vadis...
Ama askund, hiç. Jokreativiteti politik dhe shoqëror ka lënë pasoja të këqija. Fundja, sa i përket të ashtuquajturit kreativitet politik, unë s'i jap fare rëndësi dhe as që besoj se ndër ne mund të ekzistojë diç e tillë. S'kuptoj dot se si ai që i thotë vetes krijues, nuk ulet të punojë, të shkruajë, të mësohet të mendojë - por merret me gjëra që nuk varen fare prej tij: diskuton për Kombet e Bashkuara!! Të shkruarit e një tregimi të vetëm është shumë më e levërdishme se debati mbi qëndrimet e Butros Galit. Thuajse, për Butros Galin, Kosova është punë jete a vdekjeje (!)...
Pastaj, pa ndryshuar punët në Shqipëri, në trurin shqiptar, në mendimet e tija, vështirë se mund të ndryshojë diçka edhe tek ne. Ata ende lexojnë Agollin e Kadarenë... Në Shqipëri ende shkruhet si përpara, marrë në përgjithësi. Ndoshta ka ndonjë filiz të përparimit, por, ato do të ishin vetëm nuanca shumë të vogla dhe, vështirë se mund të premtojnë diç._


(Marre nga revista letrare Ars)

----------


## oniro

Vetëdija mitike e qenësisë dhe e qëndresës


Asnjë antologji e tregimit shqiptar, hartuar mbi bazën e kritereve letrare-artistike, nuk do të mund ta linte anash tregimin "Kulla" të Anton Pashkut. Themi kështu duke pasur parasysh faktin se ky tregim nuk është vetëm ndër më artistikët brenda krijimtarisë tregimtare të autorit e të prozës tregimtare shqiptare në përgjithësi, por është edhe ndër më komplekset si qasÄÄÄÄÄje e si shtjellim, si strukturë tekstore dhe si sistem i ndërliqshëm kuptimor, e si rrjedhojë e gjithë kësaj, edhe krijim me një kontekst poetologjik jashtzakonisht të pasur, për shumçka i papërsëritshëm.
Çka e bën të këtillë këtë tregim?

Shqiptim artistik i mitit të kullës

Në qenësinë e vet tregimi "Kulla" ngritet mbi mitin për kullën, që nënkupton mitin për qenësinë, për ekzistencën dhe për qendresën e njeriut tonë në rrjedhë të shekujve. Mbi bazën e përvojës historike, e cila materializohet e metaforizohet në mënyrë të veçantë në këtë prozë, shqiptohet dhe interpretohet një botë komplekse, realitet, që në esencë është vetëdije mitike e krijuar në një diakroni të pafund të ekzistencës. Në tregim nuk jipet as platforma, as modeli i gjallimit, nuk jipen as përgjigje për problemet e ndryshme e as për shkaqet e krijimit të mitit të kullës, por shqiptohet qenësia e këtij vetëdijsimi; në të nuk gjakohet e vërteta e thjeshtë historike - në kohë e hapësirë të veçantë - pra nuk transponohet realiteti i zhveshur, por përceptohet e shprehet thellësisht rrafshi metafizik i kësaj ekzistence si dhe padrejtësia metafizike, që u manifestua në rrjedha të kohës. Me fjalë të tjera, në këtë prozë nuk bëhet qartësimi i rrjedhave dhe i fakteve të njohura historikisht, i personave e i ngjarjeve konkrete, por mbi bazën e përvojës historike, që lidhet sidomos me dramën, tragjikën, me qëndresën e me sakrificat, krijohet realiteti i veçantë, i cili, nxitur nga fakti historik, bëhet qenësi, bëhet fakt i ri, fenomen i realitetit dhe i botës shpirtërore. Në të vërtetë, kjo qenësi artistike e krijuar merr funksion të dyfisht: shpreh qenësinë e së kaluarës e të tashmes, i bën ato artistikisht të përjetshme, por bëhet edhe vetë pjesë e pandashme e veprimit, e konkretësisë ekzistenciale; njëherit krijon bazën e përspektivës së të ardhshmes. Duke shprehur dhe duke bërë njësimin e kohëve - përmes rrëfimit - tregimi "Kulla", gjithnjë si projeksion artistik i vetëdijes, merr përmasën e theksuar mitike. Në esencë shqiptimi i objektit artistik, mënyra e qasjes dhe e interpretimit të qëndresës së njeriut tonë në rrjedhë të shekujve, nuk pohohen, nuk shprehen në mënyrë eksplicite, gjë që është e lidhur ngushtë me mënyrën e shtjellimit të strukturës së tekstit e të gjuhës së përdorur poetike. Përkundrazi, "Kulla" është krijim që ngritet mbi një bazë që cilësohet me një sistem jashtëzakonisht të veçantë të të shprehurit thellsor. Po qe se këtë e themi me termat e gramatikës gjenerative të Çomskit, atëherë gjithë ajo që trajtohet në këtë prozë, konkretësia e metaforizuar, ngjet në rrafshin thellësor, ku përqëndrohet dhe realizohet thelbsisht gjithë proza e këtij autori (ajo tregimtare dhe romaneske), por dhe dramat e tij. (Pikërisht kjo thellësi e përceptimit, e transponimit dhe e trajtimit të çështjeve të ndryshme i ka shtyrë disa studiues të theksojnë "hermetizmin", "moskomunikativitetin" e kësaj proze, të pohojnë se tregimet e tij janë "fantastike", që shprehin botën obsesive të autorit, pra janë pa objekt konkret trajtimi, pa bazë reale!) A. Pashku mitin për kullën, që në esencë shpreh mitin për qëndresën dhe ekzistencën, nuk e shpreh dhe nuk e shqipton me gjuhën dhe me stilin që e cilëson mitin si lloj letrar e si formë e transponimit të fenomeneve të botës metafizike. Tregimit të vet Pashku nuk i jep përmasën sakrale, me të cilën cilësohet miti, por sakralitetin e zëvendëson me shumëkuptimësinë, me krijimin e strukturës tekstore nga e cila del mesazhi artistik dhe krijohet një kontekst poetologjik i pasur, që është i lidhur ngushtë me gjuhën poetike. Pikërisht gjuha poetike në këtë tregim, si dhe në prozën e tij në përgjithësi, merr karakter mitik në kuptimin e forcës shprehëse artistike dhe amshueshmërisë së funksionimit dhe të ekzistencës së saj.

Rrënimi - zhvendosja e konvencave

Tregimi "Kulla" nuk ka një objekt artistik të thjeshtë - tradicional, ku do të mund të ndiqeshin rrjedhat e gradacionit të fabulës (ndodhisë): fillimi, etapat e zhvillimit, mbarimi. Ai nuk është i ndërtuar mbi një ide qëndrore, as nuk përdor vetëm një formë të rrëfimit, të monologut, të dialogut etj.; objekti i tij është një shumësi objekteshÄ artistike, një spekter, një mozaik tërësor, ku pjesët nuk janë krijuar mbi bazën e radhitjes kierarkike, por janë krijuar e funksionalizuar mbi bazën e krijimit e të forcimit të tërësisë shprÄehëse e kuptimore, të tërësisë së ndikimit estetik, duke u lidhur e duke u plotësuar me njëra tjetrën nga rrafshe e forma të shumta e të ndryshme, qofshin kur ato ndodhen në raport të ndërsjellë kushtëzues e determinues, qoftë kundërvenës e kundërshtues. Mënyra e përceptimit, e shtjellimit dhe e shqiptimit të objektit artistik në tregimin "Kulla" në esencë shprehet si rrënim i konvencave të prozës së realizmit, pra në këtë krijim rrënohen - zhvendosen konvencat e fabulimit dhe narracionit tradicional. Në vend të parimit kierarkik e të kronologjisë, me çka cilësohet proza tradicionale, në tregimin "Kulla" vendosen lidhje shumplanshe paradigmatike; krijohet një sistem kompleks paradigmatik, që nuk veçohet për përshkrimin, vlerësimin, shpjegimin, pohimin, por për thellësinë dhe begatinë e shprehjes, për krijimin e realitetit sa më të ndërliqshëm e të pavarur artistik. Ndërtuar mbi parime të këtilla është krejt e natyrshme që për të depërtuar në strukturën tekstore e në sistemin kuptimor, që del nga struktura gjuhësore e tregimit, kërkohet më shumë përkushtim e dije, pra përceptimi dhe receptimi i "Kullës" është i vështirë. S'do mend se kjo vështirësi nuk nënkupton abstraksionin e objektit të trajtuar në këtë prozë, por përkundrazi, ndërliqshmërinë, shumështresinë dhe pasurinë e strukturës gjuhësore tekstore. Pra rrënimi i konvencave të prozës tradicionale nuk është vlera kryesore e këtij tregimi, por para se gjithash mënyra origjinale e vrojtimit, e shtjellimit të tekstit poetik, e ndërtimit të tërësisë shprehëse e kuptimore nëpërmjet të pjesëve, të cilat shprehin forcën e tyre qenësore në krijimin e tërësisë si kohezion i përbërësve kryesorë të krijimit letrar-artistik dhe si forcë e ndikimit estetik te marrësi.

Uniteti i rrafsheve kundërvënëse - kontrastike

Proza "Kulla" është ndërtuar mbi bazën e dy rrafsheve të ndryshme kundërvënëse, të cilat mu në raportin kontrastik të tyre shprehin madhështinë e tërësisë, kohezionin e tyre. Tregimi është përceptuar si një sistem i antitezës poetike, jo për të theksuar pavarësinë e rrafsheve kundërvënëse brenda strukturës tekstore, por për ta shprehur, në nivelin sa më të lartë, unitetin shprehimor dhe kuptimor, që krijojnë mikrostrukturat e krijimit artistik në rrafshet e këtilla kontrastike. Në këtë prozë, siç theksohet qysh në faqen e parë, çdo gjë që ngjet - ndodh: fillonte prej dikah thellë në pafundësi dhe mbaronte diku lart, por gjithashtu thellë në pafundësi. Në këtë diakroni të pakufij (skaje të kundërta paradigmatike) nëpërmjet të formave të ndryshme të shqiptimit, autori fut një varg elementesh të shumësisë së objektit artistik. Dhe pikërisht raportet e krijuara midis këtyre elementeve, si sistem mikrostrukturash në raport me makrostrukturën, veçoritë shprehëse e kuptimore, forca që ato marrin brenda strukturës së tekstit, shprehin disa nga tiparet kryesore e origjinale të këtij tregimi dhe të Pashkut si prozator.
Rrafshet kundërvënëse paradigmatike të "Kullës" janë, me një anë: tymi, errësira, fillimi i natës, heshtja, shikimi i ngrirë, hapësira e përhimtë, kjasina, rëra përvluese, lot e tym, galtina, gërmadhat, kulet, kulja e madhe fantazmagorike, psherëtima, gjaku, hejza, zapullima, thika, thika në sy, zëri i përvajshëm, pylli (që) ka sulmuar kullën, kasapi (si njollë) më e errët si errësira, kukuvriqi etj., ndërsa në anën tjetër: kulla, plaka, bardhoka, tarrabeci, kali, kreu i rrënjëve, delta e lumit, zogjtë, këmbora, dielli që në ag zinte të flakëronte etj. Këto dy rrafshe janë jashtëzakonisht të lidhura e të varura midis tyre; nga aspekti tematik dhe kuptimor ata nuk synojnë kiararkinë. Në vend të këtij raporti, që shpesh e ndeshim në krijimet tona letrare, ata varën e kushtëzohen në mënyrë të ndërsjellë; i cilëson një varësi e brendshme, qenësore, sepse në këtë mënyrë e bëjnë më të plotë imazhin, ashtu siç ngjet edhe me mesazhin poetik, që del si rrjedhojë e ballafaqimit dhe e funksionalizimit të tablove, të situatave e të mendimeve brenda strukturës së veçantë tekstore.
Raporti kontrastik nuk shprehet vetëm në ballafaqimin e dy rrafsheve, që i përmendem, por edhe brenda një rrafshi. Kështu, fjala vjen, kjo shprehet me vdekjen dhe jetën e plakës, e cila është kreu i rrënjëve; për të mësojmë vetëm pas vdekjes; vetëm pas këtij akti shpaloset esenca e veprimit dhe e simbolizimit të saj; mbas varrimit ajo përtërihet në kujtesën e njerëzve, sakralizohet simbolika e rrudhave, e rrënjëve të saj. Ngjashëm ndodh edhe me kullën: ajo ekziston ndërmjet qëndresës dhe rrënimit - shkatërrimit; atë e mban gjallë dhe e ripërtrin këmbora, e cila, përkundër pësimeve të kullës, është e pazhdukshme, e paasgjasueshme. Pra plaka vdes, por nuk vdes esenca e qenësisë, e simbolikës, e funksionit të saj, nuk vdesin rrënjët, siç nuk zhduket e nuk asgjasohet kulla, po prej mbetjeve (gërmadhave, kuleve etj.) ringjallet, vazhdon ekzistimin dhe qëndresën. Ky ekzistim dhe kjo qëndresë në tregimin "Kulla" marrin një përmasë mitike, e cila bëhet pjesë e vetëdijes dhe merr tiparin sakral. Dhe sa më shumë që kulla (bashkë me këtë edhe qëndresa) pëson, sa më shumë që ndihet prania e kuleve, e gërmadhave, e kulprave (që kanë veshur gati të gjitha muret e kullës dhe kanë zënë të hyjnë edhe nëpër fregji), dega e rrapit (që don të hyjë ndërmjet gurëve të kullës) etj., aq më tepër ajo bëhet më e qëndrueshme, siç bëhen më konzistent e shenjëzues kryet e rrënjëve, këmbora, tarrabeci, delta etj., që koekzistojnë fuqishëm brenda tërësisë; ato varen dhe i japin njëra tjetrës në nivele e përmasa shumplanshe:
"Paj, si të them, më vonë, disi, nuk më pëlqente ta krahasoja (plakën) vetëm me rrënjë".
"Por, rrënjët janë të bukura!".
"Janë, por nuk më duket se kryet e plakës sonë mund t'i ngjante vetëm kreut të rrënjëve të thella".
"Kurse mua më duket se mund t'i ngjante vetëm rrënjëve që s'ndahen dot nga thellësitë e veta".

Imazh vetëdijsor dhe kohë mitike

"Kulla" nuk është as prozë fantastike, as e ngritur mbi bazën e ëndrrës, as shprehje e realitetit të mirëfilltë historik; ajo s'është as realitet i modelit të përrallës, që shprehet si kundërvënie e realitetit të vërtetë, si mohim i tij. Siç theksuam edhe më parë, realitetin, faktin historik ky tregim e merr vetëm si bazë, si nxitje, si motivim, si rrafsh bazor njohës - njohje që nuk është e rastit, siç nuk është asgjë e rastit në këtë prozë për shumçka komplekse.
Realiteti i tregimit "Kulla" qenësisht lidhet me përvojën e historisë kombëtare të popullit tonë, që është krijuar në vetëdije si refleksion i konkretësisë historike. Ky realitet, kjo empiri historike, shprehet nëpërmjet një shumësie çështjesh, veprimesh, situatash, personazhesh, objektesh, shpresash të rrëfimit dialogësh etj. Nëpërmjet shumësisë së objekteve të trajtuara, krijohet një gjerësi e thellësi, një unitet i qëndrueshëm e funksional, që e shpreh më plotnisht realitetin, mundëson, nëpërmjet strukturës tekstore poetike, shqiptim dhe interpretim më kompleks të tij. Pra kjo shumësi, pos tjerash, shpreh përshtypjet e ndryshme subjektive të personazheve ndaj realitetit të njëmendtë objektiv (në kohë të ndryshme), që është qenësore për qasje moderne, sepse në këtë mënyrë shmanget mundësia e subjektivizmit të një personazhi (sipas Erich Auerbach-it). Veprohet në këtë mënyrë për arsye se vetëdija, natyrisht edhe krijimi i veprës letrare mbi bazën e funksionimit të saj, siç ndodh dhe në tregimin "Kulla", nuk është e varur nga rrjedha kronologjike (term i David Daiches), nga ndodhitë, suksesiviteti i veprimit, i mendimit etj., por në formë sistemi (zbatohet edhe paralelizmi), ajo anticipon dhe vepron në retrospektivë. Nëpërmjet aluzioneve dhe kundërshtimeve të brendshme qenësore, krijohet në vetëdije rrjedha e ballafaqimit të dukurive në raporte kundërvënëse e kundërshtuese, pra krijohen të gjitha mundësitë për unifikimin maksimal të rrëfimit, që në kushte të tjera, të shqiptimit tradicional të realitetit objektiv (bardh-zi, mbi bazën e varësisë së rrjedhës kronologjike etj.) ose të imitimit të tij kjo do të bëhej pjesërisht ose nuk do të mund të bëhej fare. Në këtë mënyrë brenda vetëdijes, rrjedha e ngjarjeve, përceptimi i imazheve, shqiptimi i botës së personazheve veprojnë pavarësisht nga kategoria e kohës dhe e hapësirës, pra fushëveprimi në diakroni e sinkroni është i pakufij.
Personazhet në tregimin "Kulla", si dhe në gjithë prozën e tij tregimtare madje dhe në romanin "Oh", nuk janë asgjë tjetër pos shenja, figura në funksion (term i Gunther Anders-it), në të vërtetë janë funksione, që brenda strukturës tekstore, funksionalizohen në tërësinë e sistemit kuptimor, gjë që për A. Pashkun gjithnjë ka rëndësi të dorës së parë. Kjo tërësi si e tillë pastaj do të krijojë një nëntekst të veçantë që e bën këtë tregim artistikisht më konzistent. Mënyra e përceptimit dhe e shqiptimit shumindividual në vetëdije, shprehimësia e shumëfisthë në vetëdije (term i Auerbach-it) nuk është çështje e re për letërsitë e tjera. Mirëpo Pashku është origjinal në këtë tregim, sikur se në gjithë prozën e tij, sepse nuk ndjek e nuk imiton asnjë autor që krijon sipas kësaj mënyre, edhe pse prej tyre ka mësuar në mënyrë kreative. Ai ndryshon prej të tjerëve për këndvështrimin e problemeve, për kompleksitetin e varësisë dhe të raporteve që i krijon në strukturën gjuhësore, pastaj për të "folurit e përjetuar", për "monologun e brendshëm", për "sigurshmërinë objektive". Pra Pashku dëshmon origjinalitetin pikërisht për funksionet dhe sistemimin e përbërësve brenda tërësisë, brenda konceptit artistik të krijimit, duke i parë në dritën e empirisë historike nacionale. (Në qoftë se, fjala vjen, për Kafkën bota në përgjithësi është objekt i frikës dhe i qëllimit, në këtë tregim bota shqiptohet si raport i ndërsjellë i tragjikës dhe i qëndresës).
Mënyra komplekse e përceptimit të botës e të dukurive të saj dëshmohet në këtë tregim edhe me përdorimin e kategorisë së kohës. Në esencë koha e prozës "Kulla" është kohë që ngjet në vetëdije; ësthë pjesë e vetëdijes, prandaj ajo është e pakufij; i përket të kaluarës, të tashmes dhe të ardhshmes. Kjo mënyrë e përceptimit të kohës i jep asaj përmasën mitike, por njëherit edhe përmasën e objektivimit. Nëpërmjet të kohës së "jashtme" dhe kohës së "brendshme", kohës "reale" dhe kohës "subjektive" zgjerohet mundësia e përceptimit thellësor e kompleks, e integrimit të shumësive shprehëse e kuptimore, e shpalimit të shumësisë së shtresave të vetëdijes historike, por edhe të vetëdijes transcendentale, metafizike. Duke përdorur kohën në këtë mënyrë krijohet mundësia për t'u thelluar e për ta kuptuar më thellësisht realitetin ekzistues, por edhe të përspektivës së kohës dhe të simbolikës gjithëpranuese të ndodhive (sipas E. Aurbach-it). Kjo formë krijon mundësinë e projeksionit të të folurit mitik, i cili në këtë mënyrë e krijon realitetin e ri; nga rrafshi i empirisë historike kalon në vetëdije e prej aty, nëpërmjet të artit të fjalës, e pasuron atë realitet nëpërmjet rrëfimit që shndërrohet në shenja dhe si i tillë funksionon në formë të mvehtësishme. Kështu, plaka, kasapi, tarabeci etj., janë refleksione të realitetit historik, por nga realiteti "real" janë transponuar në realitetin "subjektiv" i cili në tregim funksionon si i pavarur dhe i mvehtësishëm, si përvojë e re.
Koha "reale", e "thjeshtë" në prozën "Kulla" është fare e shkurtër: nis me fëllimin e natës e mbaron po ashtu me fëllimin e asaj nate. Ndryshimi midis fillimit dhe mbarimit të kësaj kohe ekziston. Në fund të tregimit thuhet: "...dhe fëllimi i natës, që përvidhej nëpër frengji. Më duket se është afruar agu". Koha "fiktive", "subjektive", e "brendshme" ësthë e pakufijshme (diakroni e pafund). Në esencë gjithë koha - kohësisht shumë e gjatë - e tregimit "Kulla" zgjat në vetëdije, siç ngjet edhe në romanin "Oh", por dhe në disa proza të tjera të këtij autori. Kjo kohë preferohet, përfillet e përdoret nga Pashku për arsye të krijimit të hapësirës sa më të madhe, të pakufijshme për shtrirjen e rrëfimit, unifikimit të shtresave të tij, për të shqiptuar probleme komplekse të realitetit jetësor, që manifestohen e koekzistojnë në formë tjetër në vetëdijen e njeriut, në vetëdijen si qenësi sintetike aktive. Pikërisht shprehimësia e shumfishtë e vetëdijes ndonjëherë shkakton hutimin e lexuesit të këtij tregimi ose krijon përshtypjen se ai është abstrakt, tejet i "ngarkuar", së këndejmi i vështirë për kuptim. Kjo ngjet për shkak se Pashku në këtë prozë e then konceptin e kronologjisë së ngjarjes, rrëfimit, veprimit, të shqiptimit të karaktereve, të situatave. Ai me qëllim e përqëndron vëmendjen në detaje të "parëndësishme", por që sygjerojnë dhe krijojnë kontekst kompleks qenësor, nëpërmjet të të cilëve në mënyrë të pabesueshme, shprehet dhe vërehet pasuria e realitetit dhe thellësia e secilit çast që i jipemi pa qëllim (Auerbach). Mbi bazën e përceptimit të këtillë të çështjeve e të dukurive të ndryshme nga qenësia e përvojës së historisë sonë, Pashku krijon një realitet artistik të papërsëritshëm. Dhe po qe se në tregimin "Kulla" ka diçka që ngritet mbi të tjerat, që synon të mitizohet në mënyrë konzistente, atëherë ky mitizim shprehet para se gjithash në rrafshin e thënies artistike, si vlerë gjithkohore. Nëse në këtë kontekst mund të bëhet fjalë për krijimin e mitit të prozës shqipe si art, si vetëdije artistike, atëherë Pashku me tregimin "Kulla" i ka dhënë një nga përmasat më të thella, ka arritur njërën ndër pikat më të larta.

----------


## Fiori

*Në 71-vjetorin e lindjes së shkrimtarit*

Anton Pashku, shkrimtari modern i letrave shqipe, stilisti i dallueshëm i mëvetësisë, të cilit, pavarësisht nga rrjedha e viteve, s'mund t'i pakësohet a s'mund t'i firojë asgjë prej shkrimeve. Kjo ka të bëjë me aftësinë e artit të mbijetesës, cilësi e shkrimtarëve të vlerave të veçanta estetike. 
Anton Pashku u lind më 8 janar 1937. Ç'prej shkrimit të parë në "Jeta e re" më 1955, vepra e tij letrare u formësua si një vepër e identitetit të lartë artistik, kryesisht në prozë dhe në gjininë e dramës: "Tregime", 1961, "Nji pjesë e lindjes", 1965, "Kulla", 1968, "Sinkopa" (dramë), 1969, "Oh", 1971 (botimi i katërt më 1990), "Kjasina" (tregime të zgjedhura), 1973, "Gof" (dramë), 1976, "Lutjet e mbrëmjes" (tregime të zgjedhura), 1976, "Tragjedi moderne" (drama), 1982, ndërsa kompletin e veprave e botoi "Rilindja" më 1986, sipas renditjes: Tregime fantastike; Romani "Oh"; Tragjedi moderne, dhe njëkohësisht duke mos përmendur në këtë paraqitje riotimet.

Anton Pashku mbetet një lloj fenomeni letrar me një prirje të vazhdueshme drejt përsosmërisë artistike; vepra e tij përmban shumësinë e mendimit, shumësinë figurative të fjalës dhe njëkohësisht vetëdijen e lartë estetike të ngritur deri në model. Vetë shkrimtari pat shënuar se "Gjuha e veprave artistike nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë një "gjuhë normale". Ajo nuk është e tillë as atëherë kur, fjala vjen, artisti i fjalës merr e shkruan për "gjërat më normale" nga jeta e njeriut. Shenjat e gjuhës së tij janë shenja të gjuhës poetike. Kur janë të ngjeshura mirë e mirë pranë njëra-tjetrës, këto shenja krijojnë aso relacionesh të reja që mund të kyçin ndër to eksplozionet e panumërta jetësore që kanë intensitete shumë të larta".

Vepra letrare e Anton Pashkut prezanton në mënyrën më të përkryer dramatikën e jetës, pavarësisht nga zhvendosja e saj nëpër kohë që duket sikur është e palëvizshme, e ngrirë, dhe në këtë kontekst, ajo prezanton fatin e njeriut në përgjithësi, si individ apo si kolektivitet njerëzor. Më saktë, ai kundron rrethin ekzistencial të njeriut dhe formëson një tekst të tillë letrar ku mund të nxirren segmente të shumtë kuptimorë. Aty ka simbolikë dhe përmes saj kundrohet fati i mjedisit, fati i personazheve; në rast se hiqet mbulesa e simbolikës, mund të kundrohet më me lehtësi kthjelltësia e mjedisit dhe e personazheve. Aty mitet sikur preken, kthjelltohen, sikur hetohet atmosfera artistike, një atmosferë krejt sugjestive, me një harmoni a kombinim ngjyrash, që mund të shërbenin si dekor në lëvizjen e jetës dhe vdekjes, dhe natyrisht, këto shumë pranë njëra-tjetrës. Por, më tepër se e ndjenjës, vepra e Pashkut është vepër e mendimit dhe dendësia e saj mbërrin në kufijtë më të dukshëm të maksimales. Ndërsa, realizimi i një teksti cilësisht të lartë, është arritur vetëm përmes një pune të studiuar imtësisht.Këtë gjë e ka shpjeguar vetë autori për një nga veprat e tij: "Në dramën "Gof", për shembull, zbatova matematikën dhe teorinë engjyrave. Mirëpo, së pari, shfletuam të gjitha gazetat e periudhës '37-'38-'39. E thithëm krejt atë pluhur. Tek pastaj, fillova të përdor trekëndëshin: kjo vjen deri këtu, kjo tjetra mbërrin deri aty. Saktë e përcaktoja intensitetin e shprehjes..."

Pa kurrfarë dyshimi është mbërritë në mendimin se Anton Pashku mbetet njëri prej stilistëve më të mëdhenj në letërsinë tonë. Vepra e tij është parë në shumë anë a kënde venerimi, çka flet se kjo vepër është kthyer në pikë referimi të vazhdueshme. Dendësia e mendimit dhe estetika e lartë e tekstit, ka bërë që shpesh vepra e tij të jetë vështirësisht e kuptueshme, siç dëshmon gjithashtu se teksti i tij, qoftë në dramë, në prozë të shkurtër apo dhe në romanin "Oh", kërkon një rilexim apo një vëmendje maksimale në të lexuar. 

Vlerësimet për këtë vepër janë të shumta dhe kritika letrare (kryesisht në Kosovë) e ka ndjekur admirueshëm krijimtarinë e tij prej fillimeve të publikimit, pavarësisht se një vepër letrare si e tij, ose më mirë, një vepër letrare si e Anton Pashkut,edhe sot kërkon venerime pas venerimesh. Me të drejtë është konstatuar se "Anton Pashku mbetet Xhojsi i letërsisë shqipe" (I.Rugova); "Përdor metodën e shkrimtarëve të shquem të Perëndimit dhe asht nën ndikimin e tyne. Veprat e e Foknerit dhe Xhems Xhojsit, Tomas Vulfit dhe të tjerëve, ma tepër shkrimtarë anglo-amerikanë, të cilët i ka pasë si lektyrë në takimet e përditshme me librin-kanë ndikuar ma shumë se të tjerët" (H.Mekuli).

Në Shqipërinë e para viteve '90, kur në letërsi socrealizmi kish frymë mbizotëruese, as që mund të bëhej fjalë për qarkullimin e veprës së Pashkut: tek-tuk ndonjë tregim i botuar dhe gjithçka tjetër e mbuloi heshtja. Sidoqoftë, afërsisht edhe në këto rreth dy dekada vite të hapjes së Shqipërisë, funksionon ende një lloj anatemimi krejt i pashpjegueshëm, gati-gati cinik: vepra e tij e plotë s'është botuar ende në Tiranë, kur në Prishtinë ajo është botuar dhe ribotuar disa herë, duke përfshirë këtu edhe botimin për nxënësit e shkollave të mesme në kolanën "Lektyrë shkollore".

Anton Pashku u nda nga jeta më 31 tetor 1995. Ai la pas një vepër solide letrare, me shfaqjen e saj më të dukshme të modernitetit, vepër që mbetet nga shfaqjet më të dukshme të mjeshtrisë letrare, me prirje të vazhdueshme për kah përsosja e tekstit. Si çdo krijimtari e madhe dhe që dallohej menjëherë prej letërsisë vegjetuese, të përkohshme, të letërsisë për letërsi, u fut dalngadalë në rrethin e vlerave estetike më të qëndrueshme të letrave shqipe, ekskluziv për kah fryma letrare, për kah ndriçimi i fjalëve, i frazës, i figurave, i kuptimshmërisë. Shkurt, një shkrimtar që krijoi harmoni artistike në krejt veprën e tij.


_Shekulli_

----------


## Fittox

Në Stuhi

Tek "Në stuhi" shfaqet personi i molisur nga jeta, dera e shtëpisë dhe trari mbi të; fërshëllima e stuhisë dhe rrëkëllima e trarit; vetëm kaq. Për këta përbërës rrëfen narratori, në vetën e tretë. Molisja është gjithëpërfshirëse dhe subjekti-personazh ndien nevojën të ikë nga trualli i vet, por nuk e le sedra, e mbase diçka më e thellë. Stuhija ushtron një terror dhe Ai, ankthshëm, e ndien peshën këtij terrori që artikulohet përmes rrëkëllimit të trarit që mban peshën e shtëpisë. Dhe, në vend të rebelimit, të ikjes, pason tërheqja, rrudhosja dramatike në vetvete. Rrethi mbyllet përfundimisht dhe stuhia zotëron si në pranga hapësirën (Truallin).

----------


## Fittox

Kulla

Te Tregimi "Kulla" mund të merret si model-bazë tematike e pjesës dërmuese në krijimtarinë letrare të Anton Pashkut. Përveç temës së dashurisë, që shtrihet në një pjesë të vogël të veprës së tij tërësore letrare, në këtë tregim janë të mpleksura: motivi i lashtësisë, i dramës shqiptare nëpër shekuj, i qëndresës, i ekzistencës, i aktualitetit dhe i vizionit të së nesërmes. Kjo do të vërehet sidomos tek romani "Oh", ku ky model tematik shtrihet thellë deri në Iliri dhe njëkohësisht, në mbështetje të asaj përvoje dhe të gjasave aktuale, projektohet e ardhmja. Në këtë rrëfim, përmes jetës së dy brezave, të kapërthyer dhe të shtrirë në tërësinë ekzistenciale kolektive të kombit, shprehet aktualiteti i rëndë, ankthi i banorëve të kullës.
Është përvoja e Plakës, pas vdekjes të së cilës Djali projekton të nesermen e vet duke e mbartur tutje përvojën nga e kaluara. Biri, plot ankth, ndien se qëndresa dhe ekzistenca e Kullës është në rrezik dhe sajon mekanizmin mbrojtës pikërisht në sajë të trashëgimisë simbolike të saj. Përmes traditës, rrëfimtari shpalon kulturën shpirtërore kolektive si mburojë simbolike nga kanosja e shprishjes prej dhunës së ushtruar në kohën kur është shkruar tregimi. Dhuna e ushtruar brutalisht përballë mekanizmit të traditës kulturore kombëtare dhe tërësisë shpirtërore kolektive, në art del e përkohshme, kalimtare dhe pa gjasa triumfi. Kështu përmbyllet tregimi antologjik "Kulla", me ngadhnjimin e së nesërmes, me lidhjen jetike të Birit pas trollit e kullës: rrëfimtari është gjithmonë banor i kullës; brenda saj e kujton të shkuarën nga e cila projekton dhe përcakton perspektivën.
Edhe rrethi tematik i vetmisë, ai i tërheqjes në vete nga çensura e shtypja, edhe rrethi tematik i dhunës dhe i krimit, që zënë vend qëndror në prozën tregimtare të Anton Pashkut, janë rrjedhim i shtypjes dhe i dhunës së ushtruar mbi qenien kolektive shqiptare, historikisht dhe aktualisht. Ky version regjional dhe kolektiv në prozën e Anton Pashkut uníversalizohet si vlerë artistike dhe si mesazh, si filozofi dhe si parim moral.

----------


## Fittox

*Klithma

Te tregimi "Klithma" mozaiku dhe detajet janë pak më të bollshme: terri, hëna, kreshta e malit, lumi; të gjitha të mbërthyera nga telat e heshtjes. Heshtin qyqja dhe bulku, ndërsa lart, i paarritshëm, ylli.
Në këtë univers të ngujuar të acarit, shpërthen thekshëm klithja që çan hapësirën e tendosur nën ankthin e përgjithshëm. Dhe dëgjohet krrokama e korbit. Trandet gjithësia nga kjo klithje: paskësh ndodhur krimi! Hëna fshihet: të mos jetë dëshmitare. Hija e vdekjes e kaplon vendin (Truallin?)...
Në të dyja rastet, data në fund të tekstit është jo vetëm çast i rëndësishëm, por, do të thoshim, përbërës i barabartë në shumësinë narrative. Bëhet fjalë për jehonën e aksionit famëkeq, tragjik për Kosovën dhe shqiptarët: aksionin e UDB-së për mbledhjen e armëve, një nga terroret më të egra që u pasua me disa qindra mijëra shqiptarë të shpërngulur me dhunë drejt Anadollit të Turqisë. Ky krim, duke u artikuluar si shqetësim i shkrimtarit, mbetet si dëshmitari më i fuqishëm i kësaj tragjedie. Si çdo krijues i madh, Anton Pashku ishte i pakapshëm për deshifrimet dhe interpretimet banale të çensurës komuniste antishqiptare. Në artin e vet letrar, gjatë tërë jetës, krimin e ushtruar në vendin e vet, në Kosovë, Pashku do ta stigmatizojë në shkallë universale, siç ndodh me artin e madh.*

----------


## Askusho

*ANTON PASHKU*_(tregime)_


*Anton Pashku* lindi në Has të Thatë të Prizrenit më 1937. U shkollua në Prizren dhe në Prishtinë. Deri në vdekje punoi redaktor në gazetën "Rilindja". Është autor i disa vëllimeve me tregime: Tregime (1961), Një pjesë e lindjes (1965), Kulla (1968), Kjasina (1973), Lutjet e mbrëmjes (1978).Ai ka shkruar dy drama: Sinkopa (1969), Gof, 1976 dhe romanin Oh (1971). Tregimet e para Anton Pashku i botoi në vitin 1957. Për afro tridhjetë vjet punë krijuese letrare, ai botoi relativisht pak, por, për nga vlera artistike, vepra e tij zuri vend në krye të panteonit letrar kombëtar Anton Pashku sjell një frymë krejtësisht moderne në traditën e prozës shqiptare. Çështja bosht në rrëfimin romanor të Anton Pashkut është veçanërisht vetëdija e autorit për pozitën e tij dhe perspektiva e synimit të këtij rrëfimi. Shtresimin ironik gjatë gjithë rrëfimit, rrëfimtari do ta derdhë e ta përhapë tërthorazi, e jo si deklarim të qëllimshëm dhe moralizues. Reflekset ironike dhe aludive përjetohen drejtpërsëdrejti nga lexuesi dhe janë më mbresëlënëse se një fotografi e gjallë e një realiteti absurd. Rrëfimtari e nis udhëtimin nga një kohë e pacaktuar që gjatë ecjes fiton peshën e një vatre të gjallë dhe jehona e reflekseve të së kaluarës shfaqet si përsërítje e pafund e dramës sonë kombëtare. Ky vizion i fuqishëm dhe largpamës i veprës së Pashkut që përbën tharrmin krijues të tij, realizohet përmes strukturimit të nëntekstit ironik të rrëfimit. Kjo gjë e nxit dhe e motivon parreshtur lexuesin që ta kërkojë atë që nuk thuhet, atë që duke heshtur, e bën lexuesin të jetë zëri kryesor. Vdiq më 1995



*KITARA*


Zemra ime vallëzon vetëm atëherë kur dëgjon titrimin e telave të kitarës. Vetëm shpatat e zërit të saj mund ta copëtojnë brengën dhe t´ua falin flatrave të harresës. Po, vetëm kitara, kjo kitarë që rri përpara meje e varur aty në mur, mundet.
Edhe pse tash frik jam mësuar të luaj me telat e saj, kitara ime lëshon zëra që, duke u ngatërruar ndërmjet vete, krijojnë jone, për mua shumë të hareshme. Vetëm për mua! Them vetëm për mua, sepse tingujt e saj janë shumë të çuditshëm. Nuk mund t´i kuptojë, ose nuk do t´i kuptojë, gjithkush: qajnë kur duhet të gëzohen, gëzohen kur duhet të qajnë.
Si tash më kujtohet vaji i vashës, që m´u lut t´ia këndoj një këngë. Pranova. Mora kitaren në duar. U ula pranë dritarës, duke shikuar në qiellin e natës, i cili, nëpër dritaren time, dukej katërkëndësh me fillim, por pa fund. Pëlqeva telat dhe gishtat e mi zunë të luajnë nëpër to. Tingujt e kitarës përcillnin fjalët e këngës për Hënën e dashuruar në një yll që tradhtoi Diellin, i cili, zemëruar pamasë, shkreu që ta shëmtojë përgjithmonë fytyrën e Pabesës.
-Pse t´u mbush mendja ta këndosh këtë këngë?-pyeti ajo dhe sytë ia mbytën bulzat e lotëve që i gufonin pajada.
Rrudha krahët. Rrudha edhe ballin. Nuk dita ç´t´i them. Dita, por diçka më lidhi në fyt.
-Po pse, pse po loton?-dëgjova pyetjen mbasi doli prej gojës sime.
-Sipse?!-tha ajo duke u munduar për t´i ndalë lotët, që i rridhnin nëpër faqe.
-Si, të lutem, si ka mundur Dielli të bëhet aq mizor
-Mizor?!
-Po, po!-tha ajoSi ka mundur të bëhet aq mizor ndaj Hënës, e cila për çdo mbrëmje del për ta stolisur lumin tonë me shtyllën e artë të rrezeve të veta?
-Shtylla e artë e Hënës?
-S´është e Hënës.
-Po e kujt është?
-Fol sa të duash, por ti s´je duke prekur telin e solit?
-Unë?
-Ti, pra. Të Pabesës-thashë dhe u ndala. Mendimin, që desha t´ia them asaj, e përtypa në heshtje. 
Më shikonte. Pesha e shikimit të saj, që më kaploi, ishte tepër e rëndë. Ishte e rëndë sa s´bëhet.
-Mirë, mirë!-thashë.
Preka telat e kitarës sime. U krijuan tinguj që s´kishin lidhje me njëri tjetrin.
-A di çka,-tha ajo,-ta lëmë Hënën.
-Ta lëmë, nëse na lë.
-Mos u tall!
-Nuk po tallem.
-Atëherë, pra, jipja këngës për sumllën e djersës!
-Për sumllën e djersës, pa të cilën nuk mbin as therra për gardhiqe?
-Po, ke të drejtë.
-S´dua!
-Pse?
-S´dua t´ia them asaj kënge, sepse është e dhimbshme.
-Ani që është e dhimbshme, ani.
-Por ti s´e merr vesh!
-Si nuk e marr vesh!-tha ajo.-Vëllaut tim të vogël ia shoh sumllën e djersës sa herë që mundohet ta gënjejë nënën
-Eh-thashë unë.
Një e qeshur, për mua fare e pakuptimtë, shpërtheu në gojën e saj. Ishte aq therrëse dhe e padurueshme, sa mua më hypi gjaku në krye.
Shikova nëpër dritare: m´u duk se një yll kishte zbritur dhe tashti ishte mu përpara syve të mi. Çova dorën dhe mora hov: desha ta thej kitarën në njërën këmbë të atij ylli. Por, sjellja shkoi kot: ylli ishte larg, atje lart duke hequr valle me shokët e vet.
-Ha, ha,ha!-dëgjohej e qeshura e saj.
Mora kitaren. Drodha një tel. I thashë:
-Për ty, për lëkurën tënde pa asnjë pore!
Ndali të qeshurit. Më shikoi me ballë të mrrolur. Drodha të gjashtë tela e i thashë:
-Për ty, për ty që m´je tingull i pazëshëm!
-Paska tinguj të pazëshëm?
-Ja, paska!
Brofi në këmbë. Bëri një hap dhe u ndal përpara meje.
-Shiko veten, o i mjerë!-tha ajo.
-O gjuetar i ëndrrave, a s´po sheh se je krejt lakuriq!
-Unë?
-Ti, tiA s´po sheh se ke mbetur lakuriq?...A s´po sheh se kitara të solli në këtë ditë të zezë?...Hidhe atë kitarë e mos rri kështu lakuriq, se do të bëhesh gazi i botës
Zonjusha Vulë lëvizi vendit. Megjithatë, shtrëngova kitarën. Kitara u dalldis. Kurse ajo u mrrol edhe më shumë. Dikur fluturoi jashtë, duke mbyllur derën me forcë.
Mbeta vetëm unë, kitara dhe tingujt e saj magjikë që përpiqeshin për ta zhdavaritur rrapëllimën e derës së mbyllur

_Shkurt, 1957_



*LËKURA E VERDHË E LIMONIT*


*1.*
Pushoi së menduari për diellin dhe rrezet e tij, që përvidhen nëpër dritare. Dielli dhe rrezet prânë së zgjuari te kjo ato ndjesi që gjithmonë e shtyjnë të mendojë për bukurinë e madhështinë e tyre. Ato, tashti, iu duken të rëndomta. E për gjëra të rëndomta kishte vendosur disa here të mos e vriste mendjen.
Shumë, shumë herë e qortonte veten, kur jipej mbas gjërave të imta.
Dëshira e saj ishte të përjetonte ngjarje të mëdha. E kjo, edhe pse e vogël, shumë e vogël, e dinte se ato kërkojnë lot. Të mëdhenj. Sa kokrra e thanës.
Dhe filloi t´ia ketë zili motrës së saj të madhe. Ajo dinte të qajë. Ajo. Kurse kjo nuk dinte.
Çuditej me vetveten: pse nuk dinte të derdhë lot nga sytë e saj të vegjel?
I kujtoheshin fjalët e motrës së saj të madhe, e cila, sa herë i prekte sytë me facoletë-sytë dhe mollëzat e faqeve me facoletë, thoshte:
´E shtrydha, e shtrydha limonin!´´

*2.*
Në tryezë është një pjatë me tre limonë. Vajza merr një. E shikon me habi. E hudh prej
dorës në dorë. Mundohet të dijë çfarë lëngu është ai brenda, mbështjellë nga lëkura e verdhë. Por, ajo është e pafuqishme, aq e pafuqishme sa që nuk mund ta shtrydhë. Një habi e re e kaplon. S´ka mundësi ta marrë me mend se pse nuk është e zonja për t´ia nxjerrë lëngun. Hidhërohet me vetveten. Edhe me lëkurën e verdhë të limonit. Merr thikën dhe e pret përgjysmë.
´Ç´bëre?´ pyet e motra e madhe, e cila s´pat si ta fshehë zemërimin e saj.
´Ja, preva limonin, por unë motër, s´po qaj?!´
Heshtje.
´Pse s´po qaj?´ përsëriti kjo. ´Si ndodh me ty kjo gjë? Ti na përlotesh sa s´ka, kur e shtrydhë limonin?´
´Po, unë e shtrydhi e nuk e pres!´´i tha motra.
´Po pse, a nuk është e njëjta gjë?´ pyeti.
´S´është.´

*3.*
Në sytë e saj u vendos një hije pikëllimi. Shikimin ia turbulluan lotët. Por, lotët e saj nuk ishin kurrfarë rremash lundrues. E dinte mandej se lotët janë një grusht guralecash në xhepin e detarit, anija e të cilit është në rrezik të përplaset për ndonjë valë të tërbuar

_Mars, 1957_

----------


## Askusho

*NËN QARR PO RRINTE VASHA*


_Syni s'e sheh synin matanë hundës,
zemra e sheh zemrën matanë bjeshkës_
_(Thuhej dikur në Has)_



*1.*
Qetësinë, befas, e zhdavariti rrokullisja e një guri.

*2.*
Mbasi guri theu qafën teposhtë malit, Dila e Marisë desh të çohej për të parë ku i kishte delet dhe a mos ishin trembur, por therra e murrizit, që iu ngul pardje kur shkoi ta kthejë një qengj që kish mbetur mbrapa grigjës, - e theri në thembër, e cila po i mblidhte qelb. E këputi dhembja e fortë: përsëri u shtri nën qarr. Ballin ia rimuan djersët. U zbeh. Mbylli sytë.
Gjëja e fundit që pa Dila, para se t'i lëshonte këlkatëset, ishte qielli i gjerë ding me bashka të reve që, përtueshëm, udhëtonin dikah...

*3.*
S'i ndahej dhembja. Therra e therte pajada. Iu duk se do të mbetej përgjithmonë aty, nën qarrin plak. Se nuk do të mund të çohej kurrë për t'i prekur kryet në krahoshën e varur në rremin e një dege të qarrit më të moçëm, më krahëhapur, më majëlartë se asnjë qarr tjetër në këto anë.
O zot, mendoi, "a e di kush sa asht i vjetër ky qarr - dhetë, njizet, njiqind apo, ndoshta, pesëqind vjet?"

*4.*
Kur nxente dielli, qarri lëshonte një hije të gjerë e të rrasët që ta flladiste shpirtin. Aty mund të shtrohej sofra për nja, mos i thashin rrenë, njëzet e katër burra, njëzet e katër cuba. Dhe ndoshta përnjëmend, mendoi kjo tashti. janë ulur ndonjëherë aq burra të dheut, aq cuba të malit  ku e di ti se jo! Por, megjithatë, s'kishte parë a dëgjuar kurrë se në hijen e qarrit të saj të dashur të kishin hëngër e pirë njëzet e katër burra, njëzet e katër cuba me mustaqe vesh më vesh  ku e di ti se po!

*5.*
Të gjithë e quanin Qarri i Dragonit. "Njâ të kemi!" i thoshin gjyshja e nëna. "Mo' atje, se tshiton zana!"

*6.*
Gjyshja e nëna na i k'in pas kallëzuar se moti, aq moti sa askush i gjallë nuk e dinte kur, një Drangua kishte pas rënë në dashuri me Zanën, shtatselvinë e katundit të tyre.
Mirëpo që në djep, në djepin me kaptell të shkruar me brisk për mrekulli.
Drangonin na e ki'n pa' fejuar me një tjetër. E tjetrën, të cilën kurrë s'e kishte parë, s'ia donte se s'ia donte zemra.
Po dhe Zanën që në djep në djepin që përkundte gjyshja gjithmonë në zi, na e ki'n pa' fejuar me një tjetër. E tjetrin, të cilin kurrë s'e kishte parë, s'ia donte se s'ia donte zemra.
Kur ki'n pa' marë vesh, vrer i zi na ish bërë babai i Zanës, mullan plot qelb e gjak të keq na ish bërë babai i Drangonit, kurse një ditë prej ditësh, Zana e Drangoni ki'n pas bërë fjalët për të ikur në mal  tinëz. Dhe ata ki'n ikur  tinëz. Dhe te qarri na i ki'n pas parë pëllumbat e zogjtë krahëshkruar  të lumtur. Pëllumbat e zogjtë, mbasandej, kishin fshikur krahët në ajrin e pastër të qiellit të kthjellët si loti, dhe ki'n fluturuar gjithë ditën e lume përmbi katund për t'u kallëzuar njerëzve se Zana e dashka Drangonin  si ara e shkrumuar shiun. Por, askush s'i dëgj'onte.
Se katër burra, katër rrotela të kërleshur, babai i Zanës, babai i të fejuarit të Zanës, babai i Drangonit, babai i së fejuares së Drangonit haheshin. E kishin shkrehur: përshesh të bëheshin.
Dhe pëllumbat e zogjtë krahëshkruar u trembën nga krisma e martinave, plasja e kobureve, tymi i zi i barotit; tymi i zi i luftës fis me fis flaka përlau shtatë copë katunde.
E u kthyen pëllumbat e zogjtë, e i kallëzuan Zanës e Drangonit për çdo gjë që kishin parë. Zana e Drangoni ishin pikëlluar shumë, dhe ki'n thirrur pëllumbat e zogjtë e ki'n thënë:
"Amanet, o more pëllumba! Amanet, o more zogj! Kur t'na shihni se jemi shtri njani pranë tjetrit, ejani dhe ngjyeni nga nji pupël në gjakun e varrëve tona dhe shkoni e i lëshoni katund m'katund, shtëpi m'shtëpi. .. "
Një qyqe e ngratë pat kukatur tri herë midis dy degëve të një lisi shumë të thatë.

*7.*
Vashës që rrinte nën qarr, Dilës së Marisë, iu duk se ishte shtrirë mu në vendin, ku, Zana e Drangoni, kishin ndërruar jetë. Zemrën ia kaploi një nderim fort i thellë. Bile, luajti pakëz vendit, ashtu si luante edhe babai i saj kur përmendej emri i pajtorit të oxhakut të tyre.

*8.*
Heshtte.

*9.*
Tinëz, ngadalë, e zuri dëshprimi. Kurrnjëherë s'i ishte dukur vetja më e vetmuar, më e ngratë, se tashti. Çdo kush e kish harruar  iu duk. Iu bë se s'kishte njeri të lemë që mendonte për të. E, pra, aq shumë dëshironte që të mendonte dikush për të.

*10.*
E mori gjogu i ëndrrave, i cili, si duhia, e çoi në trok drejt njëfarë vendi të panjohur, në një copë toke në midisdisit të detit. Eu, po kjo ishte njajo toka e çuditshme, për të cilën i kish kallëzuar Delia i Ndreut, i Ndre Delisë. Ç'mos i kish kallëzuar:
atje, në atë farë toke të bukur, të cilën e kishte parë kur kish qenë në "ushtrinë e detit", dielli nxen gjithë ditën e lume
kurse nata
nata s'është natë, si këtu
 hëna, sa një kallamboçe e çerepit, del nga deti dhe zdritë tokën midis ujit të njelmtë, të cilit s'i dihet skaji.
"A kurrë s'bie shi?"
"Bie, por nuk asht si ky i yni, që t'ban gozhdar!"
"Po thue?"
"Jo, për këta dy sy! Tekembrama, do ta shohësh... "
"Kush ... unë?!"
Ti".
"Unë?!"
"Unë e ti".
"Bashkë?!"
"Pojzi".
"Po a je ti në mend? A s'e ditke hiq se m'kanë dhanë?!"
"Si s'e ditkam, moj Dilë ... 
"Ani edhe ty ta kanë zanë nji tjetër!"
Delia i Ndreut, i Ndre Delisë, e kish shikuar drejt në sy, të cilët Dila, prej turpit, i kish paluar. Delia, mbasandej, ia kish kapur krahun dhe ia kish shtrënguar aq fort, sa Dila s'pat duruar pa i thënë:
"Uf, djalë, djalë ... ç'je tu' ba kështu?"
"Mos u tremb, moj Dila e Marisë, mos u tremb!" kish thënë Delia i Ndreut, i Ndre Delisë. "Mos u tremb, ani që deti asht i gjanë e i fellë!, Do të dalim matanë dhe do të mbërrijmë në tokën në midisdisit të tij".
Dila pa se Delia ish burrë që s'i vetëtonte ashkja e syrit.

*11.*
Dëgjoi shushurimën e gjetheve, që zuri t'i fërkonte një erë e lehtë, e cila sillte pika shiu të ftohtë. Çeli sytë: qielli ish ndrysur në të katër anët. U çua, mezi u çua: pa delet e tubuara në një rogë  krejt të frikësuara nga murmurimat dhe vetëtimat. I ndolli, dhe ato u nisen mbas Diles së Marisë që ecte duke shqepuar, që mbahej me të vështirë: therra në thembër e therte pajada. Kurse mali ushtonte. Nëpër ushtimën e tij të mnershme iu bë se dëgjoi një zë njeriu, i cili e thërriste. U ndal. Delet ikën para saj dhe, me krye teposhtë, tretën në shtegun e ngushtë dredha-dredha që shpjente në katund. Mbeti vetëm. Pa kur një si tojë e zjarrtë; tojë rrufeje, u rrek për ta zdritur malin. U dëgjua një murmurimë e hatashme; si me dorë, diçka e preku në zemër dhe e lëshoi për dhé. Mbasi u rrëzua, mendoi se e vrau rrufeja.
"E pata!" tha dhe zuri të priste për të vdekur. Priste. Por, ama, nuk vdiste. Bile, si në kllapi, diktoi se dikush po e bante. Ngutshëm.
"Aman, o zot, ty t'kofsha true, a m'kallëzon  kah je tu' m'çue?"
"Kah deti. .. Në midisdisit të detit... "
"Ani me therrë në thembër?"
"S'asht gja therra... Therrën do ta qërojë deti... "
"Aman, o zot. .. "
O, s'jam zoti, s'jam, moj Dila e Marisë, po jam Delia i Ndreut, i Ndre Delisë!"
Një kalë i bardhë, ama më i bardhë se korja e borës, që sall zjarr nuk villte prej gojës, kaptoi Brinjën e Lisit të Gjatë dhe doli e treti në Bjeshkë të Lagamirit...

*12.*
Bash kur kafexhiu po ia thoshte me zë . të ulët "po bjen shiu sixhim-sixhim, ç'po i qet vegshit ***** tym", në kafenenë e vogël të katundit  krejt i përlloçur e me shpirt në fyt, - u rras Biba i Lleshit, Llesh Bibajt.
"N'kambë, sokola!" bërtiti. "N'kambë, bre trima me fletë, se për qiell e për dhé na u nxi ftyra për jetë!... A s'pasket ndie?... Nji Drangue, nji thi karathi, na e muer Dilën nëpër shi... Turr mbas meje!" tha Biba i Lleshit, i Llesh Bibajt dhe turravrap e theu qafën përjasht.
Kurse Leka i Gjonit, i Gjon Gjolekajt, tha:
"Çudë, çudë e madhe!"
"Hë, çka polli?" pyeti Deda i Gjinit, i Gjin Gjidedajt.
"S'e di hiq, bre burrë i dheut, pse njani sy nuk e sheh tjetrin?"
"Dihet, he burrë!" ia kthei Deda i Gjinit, i Gjin Gjidedajt. "Fajin ma të madh e ka hunda!"
"Hunda e ka fajin, pojzi!" ia priti Leka i Gjonit, i Gjon Gjolekajt. "E di, por s'po di ç'duhet t'bajmë me këtë hundë?"

_Qershor, 1959_

----------


## Askusho

*ANTON PASHKU*



*JETA DHE VDEKJA*


Nuk e pa ma diellin tue u luhatë në valëzat e lehta të lumit të gjanë; e kishin mëshefë mbas shpinës së tyne kodrat, përmoi të cilat qielli ishte i shkarravitun pa kurrëfarë lidhje, si prej dorës së përlyeme të fëmisë, me ngjyrë të kuqe, të cilën ai mandej mundohet me e fshi ngutshëm, tinëz nanës. Ktheu kryet dhe zu të kundrojë lëvizjet e gjalla të peshqve të vegjël, të cilët bridhshin papra bregut atypari, rreth kambëve të tij të zhytuna nujin e kthjellët që pranë bregut asht i vokët dhe gati i palëvizshëm. Për çdo mbramje ia kishte anda me ardhë e me i llapërçitë kambët në lum, me soditë syprinën e tij që zhubravitet vetem prej ndonji peshku që këcen, përhidhet dreqnisht najër e, tue i vetue luspat e barkut, përdridhet edhe nja dy a tri herë, rrëxohet dhe zhytet nujë ku, në fillim, sajohen shum valëza të vogla që shkojnë lehtas tue u përhapë ngadalë kah bregu. Kjo lojë i pëlqente. Lojë e valëzave të qeta. Dhe, sa herë që rrin ulë në vendin e tij të zakonshëm, këtu, aty pak ma poshtë burimit të cemtë, shikimi i tij ndalet gjithmonë tue shetitë nëpër to, prej valëzës në valëz, në krahnorët e të cilave dridhet, përkundet andshëm si me dashtë me ra me fjetë dielli që, ashtu si shef ky, i duket se asht tue u kotë. Nato çaste i duket se pushon. Si foshnjë. Si fëmi. Dhe- ate përherë ia ka pasë anda me e pa. Ashtu të çkujdesun. Tue ndejtë lirisht. Të qetë.
Por, kështu ndodh kur asht mot i mirë, si ky që asht tue zgjatë sa ditë, sa kohë. E kaherë ka që nuk i ka ndodhë mos me e pa. Vetëm njiherë i ndodhi. Atëherë kur lumi i ishte dukë si ndonji rrugaç që thyen e vjedh çdo gja që sheh përpara  Atëherë kishte qenë mëngjez. Të gjithë grepat i kishte pasë lëshue me zanë peshq. Kudo përreth kishte ra në pre një heshtje e randë, të cilën mezi mundnin me e përtypë gjelat me kikirimën e tyne. Kishte pasë zgjedhë barkën e tij për me lundrue në lumin që i dukej se rridhte qetësisht, ndërsa atje larg, si këlbaza të mëdha, shiheshin vransinat që ishin turrë me kaplue qiellin. Nat çast i kishte ra ndërmend se, në mbramje, ia kishte pasë qëllue shum bukur se moti do të vërshonte e të mirrte tanë fushën- edhe pse gati të gjithë tjerët kishin pasë profetizue mot të mirë. Prap e kishte lidhë barkën në vendin e saj dhe ishte ulë pranë grepave e, tue shikue syprinën e lumit që kishte marrë nji ngjyrë të mbyllët, mbështuell cigaren.
Grepat nuk lëviznin vendi që kishte qenë gjithmonë i pasun me ta, kishte ndie se si në dorë e kishte pasë lagë nji pikë e madhe shiu. Ajo ishte përhapë nëpër lëkurën e dorës së tij, dhe ky ishte pasë mbetë tue shikue me nji buazëqeshje disi të pakuptimtë. Mandej kishte pa nji pe të hollë zjarri tue gjarpnue nëpër qiell. Mbas saj ishte ndëgjue nji murmurimë e gjatë, së pari e fortë, shum e fortë, që kishte ardhë tue u zvoglue, fashitë. Dhe, prap-heshtje e zapllueshme, të cilën kaherë nuk e kishte pasë ndie aq të randë. I dukej se ajri ishte rrallue. E përreth, ishte terrinë. Ndëgjonte ma thekshëm zhumhurin e valëve kah rrahshin barkën e tij, që puthte bregun orë e çast. Edhe grepat luejshin me ujin, ose ma mirë me thanë, uji me ta. Dhe kishte vështrue: vendi i dukej si i shkretë dhe nuk mundej me pa tjetër, përveç nji kalorsi që e diktoi tue ardhë Xhadës së Madhe. Ishte i krrusun dhe, këtij, nçast, ia kishte pasë marrë mendja se ai ishte i plaguem.i kishte dalë përpara me e pyetë se prej nga vinte ashtu, por ai i kishte thanë se duhej të shkonte nalt, atje te Lugu i Karcejve.
Atje lumi me siguri kishte dalë prej shtratit të vet. Kishte gufue. Dhe ndjeu disi, në shpirt, njifarë parandjenje të zymtë, e cila e kishte përshkue nëpër tanë trupin e tij. Tash i dhimbeshin njerzit që ndodheshin atje, te Lugu i Karcejve, tue u mundue me e ndalë, me e vu për shtrat të vet lumin që vinte gjithnji e ma tepër, shum e ma shum, tue u trazue, tue ardhë ma i trubullt. Grepat i muerën valët dhe ky, për nji çast, mbeti tue shikue kah tretshin teposhtë. Barka ishte plot me ujë, kurse përskaj shavarit të madh syni i zu në diçka të pajetë, që notonte nëpër lum. I ra përreth, zdathi opingat, përvoli pantollonat deri në gjujë, hyni nujin e shqetësuem dhe  dora i ndeshi në trupin e nji ushtari të vdekun. E tërhoq në breg. Ky nuk kishte pa kurr aso petkash ushtarake. Ushtarët që kishte pa në qytet kishin rrobe e kapele tjera. Në gjoks kishte pasë nji pllakë me disa shkronja dhe fjalë të nji gjuhe të huej, kurse në brez të ngjeshun këllëfin e thatë të revoles. Kishte pasë edhe çizme të mira. Njiherë i kishte shkue mendja ma ia marrë, por menjiherë i ishin kujtue fjalët e babës që i kishte thanë se  asht keq me marrë gja prej të vdekunit. Padashas, fare padashas për ku me dijtë se çka i shpëtoi dora dhe shtyni ushtarin e huej, i cili në setër kishte nji medalje që në të vërtetë ishte njifarë kryqi si i thyem. Valët e kapën, e rrëmbyen ushtarin e huej dhe shkonin tue e shty përpara. Ky e shikonte at trup që gjithnji e ma tepër zvogëlohej në sy, pa dijtë mirë se pse u tregue aq i ftohtë ndaj tij dhe ma në fund nuk e nxuer në breg. Shum pak ia trazoi ndiesit ai trup i atij ushtari të huej. Dhe, në heshtje, ia kishte kthye shpinën. Ishte ulë pranë barkës, përskaj të cilës notonte nji tra. Prej blozës, me të cilën ishte e përlyeme, ia muer mendja se ishte i kulmit të ndonji shtëpije. Mandej mbi valë pa edhe nji derë. Dikur edhe nji shtrat. U shtang. Për bri barkës u përplas nji trup fëmije. Këte nuk e kishte pa deri më tash. I ishte dukë se kishte pasë gufue prej mbrendësisë së valëve. Hyni nujë deri në shokë, e muer fëminë, e lëshoi në breg dhe  u ndal tue e shikue. Se njihte. Në sytë e tij shikoi diçka si të fikun me zor. Kjo gja e pikëlloi. Dhe muer kupinin, rrëmihu me te dheun dhe e vorrosi aty, në breg. Kur e lëshoi plisin e mbramë mbi vorr, i iku shikimi plot troha pikllimi andej kah lumi, ku pa nji herë nji, mandej dy, dikur tre e, në fund, shum trupna njerëzish  Nxue njenin, mnadej tjetrin, nxuer shumë  dhe nisi me i vorrosë. Vorrosi nji, dy, tre  U lodh. Tanë trupi i dhimbte. Por vorroste edhe ma, derisa iu thye kupini.
Tash trupi edhe me dashtë, skishte me çka me rrëmihë dheun. Prandej u shtri. Shiu binte papra. Ndëgjonte hukamën e egër të lumit, kah i cili nuk ndiente ma kurrfarë vullneti me shikue. E dinte se nëpër valët e tij notonin njerëz, njerëz të vdekun. Edhe shum e shum ushtarë të huej. Edhe pjesë torendive të shtëpijave, dyer, duer të thyeme dhe çkamos. Por, lumi i sillej papra para sysh. Ate nuk e kishte pa kurr tatillë. E, pra, përherë ishte frigue se nji ditë do ta shihte ashtu. Të çmendun. Me të vërtetë, kishte pasë mendue, pse katundi nuk kishte ndreqë nji pendë të fortë? Mendët i kishte te Lugu i Karcejve. Ku me dijtë se çfarë mundimesh heqin njerzit atje, ku me dijtë! Ky, i shtrimë në ranë, i lagun qull vetëm e mirrte me mend se çka ndodhte atje. Mendonte: sikur ta dijnë njerëzit, qysh tash do tia nisnin me ndërtue nji pendë të fortë edhe pse asht stuhi. I dukej se, mu atëherë, ishte çasti për nji punë të këtillë, sepse njerëzit me sy, me veshë e me shpirt shihnin dhe provonin shkumën e idhët të valëve të lumit të tërbuem. Dhe natë egërsi të tij, ky mendonte se duhej të ndërtohej penda. Mendonte, mandej, se me këtë mendim ndoshta bante nji perjashtim të rrallë. Por, e dinte se mashtrohej. Nuk ishte vetëm. Për këtë ishte i sigurt. Por, ia kishte anda me mendue kështu për veti: se ishte i pari. E, sikur të ndodhej atëherë atje dikund në Lugun e Karcejve, menjiherë kishte me u thanë njerëzve me e ndreqë pendën. Ndoshta kishin me e shpallë të marrë? Në këtë dyshoi. Sepse ky do tu thoshte: burra, tash sa jemi tue u përpjekë me dëbue ujin prej arave e fushës sonë, tash, pra, ta ndreqim pendën! Me nji rrugë dy punë! Të bajmë kështu, që të mos kthehet kurr ma ujë me shkretnue gjallnin tonë! Mandej do të buzëqeshte kur do ta pyetshin- se me çka me e ndërtue at pendë të fuqishme? O, këtu tash i ishte dukë se ishte lehtë me i bindë se penda e bukur dhe shum e fortë do të bahej sikur në themelin e saj të përdoreshin gurët, shkambijt e shkëputun prej maleve. Buzëqeshi: sikur të bajmë kështu! Por, ndoshta, edhe bajnë, more bablok-kishte pasë mendue atëhere i shtrimë në ranë, i lodhun prej vorrimit të trupava të njerëzve. Por, lodhjen dhe të gjitha mendimet tjera në atë çast ia kishte zëvendësue dëshira me dijtë se sa vorreza kishte ba, sepse as vetë nuk e dinte se sa ishin ato që i kishte çelë me kupin  Atëherë i ra ndërmend trupi i fëmisë. U trishtue. Iu kujtue, mandej, edhe trupi i ushtarit me petka të çuditshme, me këllef të zbrazët në brez e me medaljen e kryqit në setër, të cilën e shtypin duert e valëve. Tash fëmija ishte në vorr, pranë tij, kurse ushtari ku me dijtë se ku-ishte zhdukë moti prej syprinës së lumit. Buzëqeshja e fëmisë nuk e linte me u kotë, kurse hija e shkueme e ushtarit të huej e qetsonte . ajo e solli atë buzëqeshje të fëmisë. E ate lumi i çmendun, zhumhuri i të cilit e kishte pasë lodhë. Të tanë: në mbarë trupin, në veshë, në sy. Dhe, atbotë, këlkatset i ishin lëshue  I kujtohej se e kishin pasë zgjue prej kllapisë së randë disa zane, disa jehona çekajsh të mëdhyenj, njifarë zhurme. E kur kishte pasë çue kryet, të cilin e kishte ndie të randë, kishte pa njerëzit tue punue diçka: zbardhonte nji themel i gjatë dhe i trashë, zbardhonin dy themele nga të dyja anët e lumit. Pranë tyne: gurë, shkambij. Asi gurësh e shkambijsh për të cilët kishte mendue se ishin shum të mirë për ndërtimin e pendës. Por, për këtë gja nuk donte me u çuditë. I dukej punë e natyrshme. Ishte çue. Kishte pa se barka e tij ishte e lidhun ende në vendin e saj të zakonshëm, por me brij të thyem prej valëve tujit. Kurrgja, kishte mendue, kurrgja sasht kjo, kam duert dhe mundem me e ndreqë! Mandej ishte ulë në vendin e vet, aty pak ma poshtë burimit të cemtë, uji i të cilit ishte ma i kthjellët se përpara. Aty kishte mbetë tue shikue ato muret e gjata, që shkojshin gjithkah, kah gjarpnonte lumi. Ai lum tash, mendonte, nuk do të mundet me dalë ma prej shtratit të vet  do të jemi të qetë prej tij! Në heshtje shikonte syprinën e lumit, të cilën prap kishin pasë fillue me e xiglue peshqit e vegjël, të cilët sikur sonte, bredhshin pranë kambëve të tij të zhytun nujë.

----------


## Askusho

*Anton Pashku - foto*

----------

